# Fluorite and Gravel Question



## Valyrian (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm thinking of restarting up a tank as a planted tank and have a few questions about the substrate. Right now I have about a half inch layer of regular gravel which is the mixed light brown and dark brown colors in a 72 gallon. I also have some black gravel of the same size in another tank that I could use if needed.

I was planning to add fluorite and was wondering the best way to do this.

My original plan was to get 2 bags of fluorite and 1 bag of regular gravel and put a layer of fluorite on the bottom with the gravel on top. Would this be good for growing carpeting plants on?

Other ideas were to just mix the fluorite with the gravel so that it's evenly distributed in the substrate, maybe using the black gravel to make the color look better.

Another option is to put the gravel as the bottom layer and the fluorite on top. The cheaper gravel would help to create the substrate depth and the front to back slope and having the fluorite on the top would be better for growing carpeting plants on?

Also, would I need laterite for this combination?


----------



## Voozle (Mar 22, 2009)

However you choose to layer your substrates, they will become mixed over time. Mixing Flourite (or any other nutritive substrate) with decorative gravel is a common practice and probably your best option. With the Flourite on the bottom, certain carpet plants may not be able to access it and benefit; with the Flourite on top, plants with deeper root systems may miss out. 

I have no experience with laterite, sorry.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't think you need to add laterite. The Flourite should be good enough, I would think.

Make sure you rinse the bejesus out of the Flourite. I swear the stuff is caked in mud... I put mine in a five gallon bucket and run a garden hose in it until it runs clear. It takes time and is a PITA, but it's completely worth it. If you don't, your tank will be cloudy for days.


----------

